# Chevy Cruze: Carbon Fiber hood



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows the actual weight of the stock hood of the Cruze. I was looking around and I found a carbon fiber hood for it but I wanted to know how much weight I'd actually save and if its worth the $700+ it cost to get it.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

This is just an estimate but I think the stock hood would be around 40lbs while the carbon fiber hood should weigh in at around 20-25lbs. Pretty decent weight savings.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you it would be interesting to see which one you are finally deciding on. Please let us know the reason as well so that people can decide for themselves.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom_Cruze said:


> This is just an estimate but I think the stock hood would be around 40lbs while the carbon fiber hood should weigh in at around 20-25lbs. Pretty decent weight savings.


If you were racing, that may be true but in the grand scheme of things on a 3000 pound car, what exactly is saving 15-30 pounds going to do for you?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

every 15 to 30 pounds helps. 

i have a stock hood at the shop. ill try to get it weighed ok.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...something to remember about removing the stock metal hood and replacing it with a carbon-fiber unit, the *ignition interference* is likely to become a VERY real problem.

...I know, my AAR 'Cuda had a fiberglass hood and even with the normally fender-mounted antenna being relocated from the front fender to the rear fender, ignition noise was still noticable, especially on AM-band (of course) and on the FM-band between stations (XM didn't even exist back then).


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i doubt with modern electronics it'll be a problem.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

15 to 30 lbs is really not worth it if you are going for weight savings. Now if you like the look of the CF hood then go for it.

If it were me, the only reason I would get a CF hood would be to compliment reducing the weight of the rest of the car by removing most of the carpet, back seats, speakers, spare tire, sound dampening, etc. to reduce all excess weight. But this is only if I wanted to turn my Cruze into a race car.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

it's pretty trick though. probably cheaper than an OEM hood!

nice thing about CF: you can paint over it.

i like CF. really i do. just not copious amounts of it. i like it more as a material than a style. tape off a certain pattern you want to look CF (like racing stripes?), spray down your color, and clear over the whole shebang. wham. you have OEM look with CF accents, and weight saving CF material.

if i had the money, i'd do my entire race bike like this. red painted CF with CF clear accents. (Honda wing, letters, etc)


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had one on my 2005 Cavalier, it saved approx 25lbs. If you install the injen cold air intake, strut bars, voltage stablizers, earth wires or anything else, the savings will help some. You can also paint them if you don't like the look and want the weight.


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

crk585 said:


> I had one on my 2005 Cavalier, it saved approx 25lbs. If you install the injen cold air intake, strut bars, voltage stablizers, earth wires or anything else, the savings will help some. You can also paint them if you don't like the look and want the weight.


 Couldn't figure out how to edit my post. I just installed the carbon fiber hood. Unfortunately, the weight savings, is literally about 1lb. Chevrolet did an awesome job making this hood as light as possible. I did reinstall the rubber noise reduction rubber, and the wiper nozzles. So if you are going to track day your Cruze, and go extreme, removing the nozzles and entire wiper system, not reinstall the rubber, then you will see a savings of 15-20lbs on the Cruze.
So.... the carbon fiber hoods are awesome for cosmetic purpose (we love the carbon look). Something to factor are the hoods with scoops, however you will lose fuel mileage due to added drag.


----------

